# DOJ Finds Ferguson Police Routinely Discriminate



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm not surprised at all with this.

DOJ Finds Ferguson Police Routinely Discriminate


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Of course they did!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

*I find that the DOJ routinely discriminates*
GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Whether or not Ferguson, Missouri, police routinely discriminate, or even racially profile, has absolutely nothing to do with the facts of the Michael Brown case.

Even if Ferguson police are all racists of the darkest water, Michael Brown was nevertheless a thug, a strong-arm robber, a druggie, and a fool.
A cop told him to stop walking in the middle of the street, and, rather than comply with that legal order, he physically attacked the cop who gave it.
He tried to punch-out that cop and, when that didn't work, tried to grab the cop's gun.
That's why he was shot and killed.

The only racism involved in the incident was Michael Brown's attitude toward White cops.

Although Ferguson's residents are "only" about 66% Black, almost 90% of Ferguson's arrestees are Black.
Is that racism caused by a predominantly White police force, or is it a problem we see in every self-ghettoed Black community in the US?

Furthermore, if Ferguson's Black residents dislike their predominantly-White government and police, it has always been within their power to change it.
All it takes is getting a Black majority to vote for Black candidates in Ferguson elections. If the Black residents of Ferguson wanted to do that, nothing could stop them.
So, please tell me, why hasn't it happened?

I read the following trenchant comment in the most recent issue of _The New Yorker_:
People nowadays pay close attention to their rights, but completely ignore their responsibilities.
(It's a paraphrase, not a direct quote.)


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Concerning all reports of this nature it is best to remember, paper is patient you can write anything on it and facts/figures change depending on point of view.

And of course "social media" can tell the story any old way that is desired. There is no expectation of truth from these sources. And of course the same applies to our "Government Studies".

I agree completely with Steve's take on the matter.

Just my not so humble opinion. :smt076 :numbchuck:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

lefty60 said:


> Concerning all reports of this nature it is best to remember, paper is patient you can write anything on it and facts/figures change depending on point of view.
> 
> And of course "social media" can tell the story any old way that is desired. There is no expectation of truth from these sources. And of course the same applies to our "Government Studies".
> 
> ...


Some times, Steve uses words that I have to look up in my dictionary. More times than not, it's not handy and I have to go looking for it. :smt091


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Some times, Steve uses words that I have to look up in my dictionary. More times than not, it's not handy and I have to go looking for it. :smt091


This is always a problem when dealing with an autodidact.

We of the largely-self-educated class tend to show off our erudition through the employment of sesquipedalian verbiage.

:anim_lol:

_autodidact_ = "a self-educated person"
_erudition_ = "knowledge, as the fruit of education"
_sesquipedalian_ = literally "one-and-a-half syllables" = "long words"
_verbiage_ = "words"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> This is always a problem when dealing with an autodidact.
> 
> We of the largely-self-educated class tend to show off our erudition through the employment of sesquipedalian verbiage.
> 
> ...


Well....at least you didn't make me go looking for my dictionary this time. :mrgreen:


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

*Ferguson employee fired, 2 others on leave over emails*

Ferguson employee fired, 2 others on leave over emails

FERGUSON, Mo. (AP) - Ferguson Mayor James Knowles says one police department employee was fired and two others are on administrative leave over racist emails uncovered in a Justice Department investigation into the city's law enforcement practices.

Knowles' comments at a press conference Wednesday were the first response from city leaders to the federal investigation that found systemic racial bias in law enforcement in the St. Louis suburb of Ferguson. Knowles read a brief statement but did not take questions. Police Chief Tom Jackson did not attend.

The Justice Department report said police work was focused on generating revenue from black residents from fines and fees, rather than protecting the community.

In a separate report released at the same time, the Justice Department cleared Darren Wilson, the white former officer who fatally shot Mike Brown in August.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

muckaleewarrior said:


> ...the federal investigation...found systemic racial bias in law enforcement in the St. Louis suburb of Ferguson...


Hmmmm...
I wonder whether the Los Angeles Police Department might ever become a target for a similar investigation.
I could be a witness...



muckaleewarrior said:


> ...In a separate report released at the same time, the Justice Department cleared Darren Wilson, the white former officer who fatally shot Mike Brown in August.


I rest my case. (See my previous posts on this subject.)


----------



## neorebel (Dec 25, 2013)

How about Holder giving up all of his emails? Or Hillary? Ya they can hide what they want but they find five emails from 2011?? and that's it? 

Eric Holder=idiot.

Elitist snobs both of them. They've lied so much they wouldn't know the truth if it hit them in the face.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The DOJ, under Holder, has zero credibility on any issue, but especially on investigations of racist behavior. Holder pulled out everything in his playbook to destroy officer Darren Wilson, and was unable to find any evidence that he acted incorrectly. Now, months later, he gives vague accusations against the police force, in general, that might apply to any police force in the country, if investigated in the same manner. 

Eric Holder didn't even tell the truth about resigning - why is he still there?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

neorebel said:


> How about Holder giving up all of his emails? Or Hillary? Ya they can hide what they want but they find five emails from 2011?? and that's it?
> 
> Eric Holder=idiot.
> 
> Elitist snobs both of them. They've lied so much they wouldn't know the truth if it hit them in the face.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The video talked about African Americans in Ferguson. I am going to bet there are probably no African Americans in that little city.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

*Culture of Abuse and Racism Revealed in Ferguson Police Department*

Culture of Abuse and Racism Revealed in Ferguson Police Department - The Root​


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> The video talked about African Americans in Ferguson. I am going to bet there are probably no African Americans in that little city.


While you are technically correct, SB, it is just a euphemism......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> While you are technically correct, SB, it is just a euphemism......


It's much more than that. It is a deliberate move to keep this segment of the population identified under the status of victim, which in turn continues to promote white guilt. This term was coined by Jesse Jackson as a replacement for "Afro-American".

In more recent years, the hyphen was removed because of the connotation it created. If you have to qualify your citizenship with a hyphen, you're not an American.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> It's much more than that. It is a deliberate move to keep this segment of the population identified under the status of victim, which in turn continues to promote white guilt. This term was coined by Jesse Jackson as a replacement for "Afro-American".
> 
> In more recent years, the hyphen was removed because of the connotation it created. If you have to qualify your citizenship with a hyphen, you're not an American.


How's about "Americans of African Descent?" Everything else has been "done."


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

If I tag myself "Norwegian American" and talk about discrimination I would be laughed at. I am a fourth generation American and there is no logical reason to bring up the Norwegian part of my heritage.

On the other hand, many if not most of the African Americans families have been in America longer than my own. I can see by looking at most of them where their ancestors come from so why is it that they have to still be referred to as African Americans?
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> If I tag myself "Norwegian American" and talk about discrimination I would be laughed at. I am a fourth generation American and there is no logical reason to bring up the Norwegian part of my heritage.
> 
> On the other hand, many if not most of the African Americans families have been in America longer than my own. I can see by looking at most of them where their ancestors come from so why is it that they have to still be referred to as African Americans?
> GW


I agree totally. If we could remove all references to origin, color (even hair color) height, gender, build, etc. we would have less problems with all kinds of discrimination.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

None of my friends mind being called 'black guys,' and they say 'white guys,' so if a distinction of skin color adds to the general understanding in a conversation, then say it like it is.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> None of my friends mind being called 'black guys,' and they say 'white guys,' so if a distinction of skin color adds to the general understanding in a conversation, then say it like it is.


I would contend that the Rev. Al might have something to say if that was done in an official document of any sort. I think even your friends might object, depending on the document.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The language must be continually re-written to keep Reverend Al relevant. Labels and slogans are his stock-in-trade. His rhetoric must always be a moving target, so folks don't actually start to expect solutions from him.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Bisley said:


> The language must be continually re-written to keep Reverend Al relevant. Labels and slogans are his stock-in-trade. His rhetoric must always be a moving target, so folks don't actually start to expect solutions from him.


And therein lies the problem with euphemisms.....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> I agree totally. If we could remove all references to origin, color (even hair color) height, gender, build, etc. we would have less problems with all kinds of discrimination.


Yeah....I could see that working really well for LE. :smt120

Dispatch to officer on patrol. We just had a robbery @ Smith Bank. Someone did it, and that's all I can tell you.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> How's about "Americans of African Descent?" Everything else has been "done."


I don't care for that, either. You're an American or you're not. And there's this.

What if they're from Egypt or Tunisia or South Africa. Most of the people who live in those countries are white. You can bet I don't go around telling people I am an English-Irish-Welsh American. I was born here and my family line goes back a ways here.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Talk about discrimination, try this on for size.

Outrage Over ?White History Month? Sign In Flemington Deli Window « CBS New York

Guess they don't like it when the shoe's on the other foot. I'd like to see a lot of businesses doing this... or none at all. No Black History Month or any other XX History Month, except perhaps American History Month.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

While I have known many who claimed to be African American the only person that I know for a fact was African American was a white man from South Africa who I helped study for his citizenship test.

Go Figure


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm proud to say I'm Idahoan American. :smt1099


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Ferguson stinks to the sky and exposes the illimitable racism and hate against all white people. Interesting is that many of them are withe people. 
Ferguson is nothing eles than a cover up because the liberals get exposed for anarchy, burning looting a entire town and killing people ion the name of liberal freedom.

What happen today is just a cover up for exposed liberalism. Now they want to turn over the entire police force to the anarchist street criminal mobsters. Like 1911 said it earlier, not even the black population of Ferguson wanted this liberals elected so the liberals have to force their anarchy and ideological idiocy the people down the throat. 
When in Ferguson no one can sit in their Living room without a loaded AK47, implementing a watch shift at night so they get not killed by the Browns of the town in their bed, and can only look out the window if they are 5 heavy armed, people with them, the liberal circus turns highly satisfied away to the next place that they can with their liberal-racism liberate. And as long it not happen in their own neighborhood and because of that being able to denial iteven happen, they can not have enough of this shit.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Tip said:


> While I have known many who claimed to be African American the only person that I know for a fact was African American was a white man from South Africa who I helped study for his citizenship test.
> 
> Go Figure


Funny you mention that. In my entire life, I have only know three African Americans that I can remember. One was from Uganda, one from Ethiopia, and the third from South Africa... who was white.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

paratrooper said:


> I'm proud to say I'm Idahoan American. :smt1099


Facts be known in our nation's early years when one was asked this, or found the need to qualify, the state of origin was mentioned, not that of the nation. I would answer by saying that I am a Virginian (I do this now). So someone like myself would be a Virginian first and an American second. This was common place back then.

Around the Christmas Holidays two years ago, I found out that I am an indirect blood relative of Patrick Henry. Boy was I surprised... and humbled and proud of that little piece of information.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> I'm proud to say I'm Idahoan American. :smt1099


 Glad to know you, you Idahoan American! I'm a Wyomingite-Welsh-German American! Howdy do!


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Well crud, I guess that makes me a Kansasan-North Carolinian-Virginian-Californian-Indianan-Rhode Islandian--Illinoisan-Welsh-English-American. 

Naaawwwww, I AM AN AMERICAN!!!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Tip said:


> Well crud, I guess that makes me a Kansasan-North Carolinian-Virginian-Californian-Indianan-Rhode Islandian--Illinoisan-Welsh-English-American.
> 
> Naaawwwww, I AM AN AMERICAN!!!


Yeah- I'd be a Scots-English-Welsh-Rhode Islandie American. 
Feckin' lot of words there....


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

How about a NORWISWEDE or WISWEDEGIAN?
GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> How about a NORWISWEDE or WISWEDEGIAN?
> GW


Scandisconsian?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, Texican is traditionally reserved for those folks that kicked Santa Anna's butt and established Texas as a republic, so all that's left for me is Texo-American. Doesn't exactly 'sing.'


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bisley said:


> Well, Texican is traditionally reserved for those folks that kicked Santa Anna's butt and established Texas as a republic, so all that's left for me is Texo-American. Doesn't exactly 'sing.'


You would prefer, maybe, "Texaco-American"?

Are you the man who wears the star? The big, red, Texaco star?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> I agree totally. *If we could remove all references to origin, color (even hair color) height, gender, build, etc. we would have less problems with all kinds of discrimination.*


I have to disagree with this. About 40 years ago, there was a push to edit news reports of BOLO descriptions of suspects that had any chance of connecting them to a minority group, specifically blacks. This has surfaced again and it is just plain nuts, let along useless. There is nothing wrong with descriptions like since they can be valuable for other reasons as well. For example, a lost child or a demented elderly person who has wondered out of their home.

As for discrimination, some of this is not only good but absolutely necessary. Would anyone want to fly in a plane or ride in a taxi with a blind pilot or blind driver? I didn't think so.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bisley said:


> The DOJ, under Holder, has zero credibility on any issue, but especially on investigations of racist behavior. Holder pulled out everything in his playbook to destroy officer Darren Wilson, and was unable to find any evidence that he acted incorrectly. Now, months later, he gives vague accusations against the police force, in general, that might apply to any police force in the country, if investigated in the same manner.
> 
> Eric Holder didn't even tell the truth about resigning - why is he still there?


The man is a blatant racist. Remember how he didn't prosecute members of the New Black Panther Party for voting intimidation in Philadelphia in 2008? There are a bunch of other examples... that one seems to come to mind right away because it was a portent of things to come.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> I would contend that the Rev. Al might have something to say if that was done in an official document of any sort. I think even your friends might object, depending on the document.


My black friends wouldn't object. Guess they're made of sterner stuff. And one of them doesn't mince words about anything.

On a slightly different facet, around 23 years ago I was finishing up on a 1 1/2 year project and was writing user instructions for the software I designed and wrote. During a document review meeting, there were comments made that I had to change the use of the word "he" to "he/she". I objected since that is not proper English. As we all know from elementary school, when the sex of the subject is unknown, you always use the masculine gender* in the form of the pronoun "he" or its derivatives.

They did not want this in a technical user document and I couldn't bring myself to destroy my formal writing. So what I did was to use the word "user". There was no way I was going to go with "he/she".

* Note the proper use of the word "gender".


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

SailDesign said:


> Yeah- I'd be a Scots-English-Welsh-Rhode Islandie American.
> Feckin' lot of words there....


It does get rather silly, to say the least.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> ...around 23 years ago I was...writing user instructions for the software I designed and wrote. During a document review meeting, there were comments made that I had to change the use of the word "he" to "he/she". I objected since that is not proper English. As we all know from elementary school, when the sex of the subject is unknown, you always use the masculine gender* in the form of the pronoun "he" or its derivatives...


You may share my Black Belt in English grammar and punctuation. Wear it whenever the mood strikes you.

Quite a few years ago, when I still ran my leather-crafts shop in Los Angeles, I advertised as a courtesy in the neighborhood LGBTQQ* weekly newspaper. I didn't get enough business from the ad to profit from it; I was only doing it as a goodwill gesture anyway.
The Editor of that paper (the name of which I don't remember) was-I kid you not-Varda One. (Varda is a literary character, a Tolkien creation.) Varda One had once been a grammar-school teacher in the Los Angeles school system, and she was absolutely certain that she knew more about English grammar than almost anybody else.

Now that Varda One had "come out" as a militant lesbian, and had given up her "man-made" birth name, she decided that what the world really needed was a gender-neutral, totally non-sexist pronoun, and that she was the one who should invent it.
Varda One tried "SHe," but there still was too much masculinity in it. It ran in her paper for less than a month. Then she realized that the only possible solution was a pronoun that had absolutely no relation to any of the old forms, so she invented "ve." As in: "Ve went to the market, and ve bought apples and menstrual pads." See: no gender clue at all. Success!
So Varda One began to use "ve" in her paper. (I don't remember the plural form, but there was one.)

I love puncturing inflated egoes, and snapping wet towels at the rumps of the supercilious, so I just couldn't resist sending Varda One a letter with my next advertising payment, explaining to her that English already had a gender-neutral pronoun, and had always had it on hand for just such exigencies.
I suggested that, since such a pronoun already existed, she should use it instead of her unnecessary and nonsensical "ve." Of course, she immediately sent back a snippy note, demanding to know what, exactly, that non-sexist pronoun was.

It's "one," of course. Sometimes it's a bit awkward to use, which is why classical English grammar suggests that we use "he," "his," "him," and so on. Example: "One went to the store, and one purchased several condoms and a banana, all of which one used in one's own apartment."
Better than "ve"? I don't know. That's a value judgment that one has to make for one's self. But it's nice to know that those ancient Anglo-Saxons who invented English out of Low German were covering all of the bases.

Varda One, of course, threw a prolonged hissy-fit, and angrily dropped my advertisement from her paper.
Maybe that's why it folded, about two months later.

*LGBTQQ = "Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual, Transitioning, Queer, and Questioning"


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> The man is a blatant racist. Remember how he didn't prosecute members of the New Black Panther Party for voting intimidation in Philadelphia in 2008? There are a bunch of other examples... that one seems to come to mind right away because it was a portent of things to come.


He is also Obama's 'enforcer,' within The Party. New Jersey Senator Bob Menendez has been a stalwart proponent of nearly every silly Democrat narrative for decades, but he went off the reservation on the Obama-Iran treaty, and now Holder has leaked info that he is under investigation for corruption. It's probably just a warning, since he used a leak instead of an indictment, and it could go away easily, like all of the other legitimate prosecutions that Holder has not pursued. But, the message has been sent to all Democrats that they can easily end up under the bus if they don't continue to play ball.

I hope this is a sign that this administration is starting to 'eat their own.' They are apparently going to let Hilary go up in smoke, too. All of a sudden, information is leaking out on her that has been carefully guarded for years. I suspect that somebody new is waiting in the wings to burst onto the scene from out of nowhere, like Obama did in 2008.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

Southern boy, you could have used the word "Guys". It seems like everywhere my wife and I go, some salesperson is calling the two of us "Guys". My wife doesn't seem to mind, it annoys me.


----------

